# Can scorpions grow their legs back?  (or any part of their body)



## Sarger4s (Jun 13, 2018)

That is all


----------



## Terrena Laxamentum (Jun 13, 2018)

They can grow limbs back when they moult, if it is fully matured, then that would be a no.


----------



## Jonathan159 (Jun 13, 2018)

Scorpions do not normally regenerate lost limbs. It's spiders that have the ability to completely restore lost limbs over a few molts. Regeneration of lost limbs within scorpions is either super rare (hasn't been confirmed) or does not exist altogether. There have been experiments done with scorpions quite cruelly and there is no evidence of a scorpion fully regenerating a complete lost limb. It is said that scorpions can willingly detach their tail along with the telson but they do not survive long as the anus of scorpions is close to the telson and they die within a couple of months. Partially regenerated limbs have been reported but not to the extent of the scorpion being "whole" again. In other words, they have been reported to regrow one segment of an individual limb, never the whole thing. However, there is far more evidence of regrowth of the aculeus  (actual stinging pointy bit) where it has been damaged or snapped. Regrowth evidence are far more substantial in that area although it does not regenerate or grow to original size.


----------



## Terrena Laxamentum (Jun 13, 2018)

I think claws may be able to regrow too, they are just way smaller than they should be (Saw an P. imperator with little claws)


----------



## Jonathan159 (Jun 13, 2018)

I've had scorpions lose pedipalps and never had any grow back. It's just a misconception that because they are arachnids, they all share the same abilities.


----------



## brandontmyers (Jun 13, 2018)

Scorpions have the ability to grow very small portions of any lost limb depending on the instar. But they will never fully regenerate.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Terrena Laxamentum (Jun 13, 2018)

I am now educated.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## InvertAddiction (Jun 13, 2018)

Thanks for this question lol.  I was always under the impression that tarantulas were the only ones to regenerate their limbs (aside from some reptiles) It's always nice to learn something new ^_^


----------

